# How I Choose Strains



## GanjaGuru (Mar 16, 2006)

Up intil the early 90's I just saved seeds from pot I had scored.
When I got into indoor growing, I got seeds from another grower (NL).  Then I started buying clones of different strains.
In '00, I moved to the pot-friendly confines of The Emerald Triangle and got to know a lot of fellow growers quite well.

Most growers I met grow their own strains--either strains they "created" or aquired and gave their own name (i.e. Medocino Delight), so I can't choose by name.
Every winter we get together and sample each others wares.  When we find something we like, we ask that person for clones.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

sounds like a hell of a good time


----------



## purple_chronic (May 18, 2006)

it sure does!!!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Sounds cool im going to make my 
own strain but how??


----------



## Kindbud (May 18, 2006)

Like cross polinate or what?


----------

